# Question about Frogs/Lizards



## dihsmaj (Nov 28, 2010)

Could I put a Green and Golden Bell Frog (Litoria aurea) or a Red-eyed Tree Frog (Litoria chloris) in with a Spiny-tailed Gecko (Diplodactylus ciliaris or Diplodactylus intermedius)?


----------



## frix1 (Jan 31, 2011)

NO!!! Frogs are very sensitive animals that stress easily when other animals are introduced! The frogs would also stress the Geckos!


----------



## jinin (Jan 31, 2011)

This was 2 months ago.


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 31, 2011)

LOL also some people keep geckos with their frogs over in more experienced countries. Marcus's Vivarium So I would say it depends on the size of all the animals as frogs will eat whatever fits in their mouth and well I am no gecko nut so I wouldn't know.


----------



## hornet (Jan 31, 2011)

i would say no strictly because their needs differ too much


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 1, 2011)

Disregard this a lot.
I didn't even know Spiny-taileds were from 'arid' places.


----------



## Brettix (Feb 1, 2011)

Mate bell frogs are real pigs and will stuff anything that moves into their mouth,including your gecko's,so not the best choice.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 1, 2011)

Brettix, I'm actually getting a Growling Grass Frog -- found one cheap.


----------

